# HELP with a uni-mount joy stick controller



## stan3ley (Jan 20, 2015)

Hi Guys,
I am a newbie and am having some problems.
I purchased a used Western Uni-Mount plow last spring, no mount or wiring.
I found a guy who would install a mount and do the wiring, in truck for me.
When I hooked up the plow, the joy stick controller had the old style 6 pin plug. I found the new 6 pin connector and rewired it. The plow didn't raise and magic smoke came from the controller. The motor was completely rusted, and there was water in the fluid. Had the motor rebuilt and I emptied the pump and cylinders of fluid. I removed the solenoids and checked the valves for function and cleaned them. All seems well in the pump. I reassembled the pump with a new screen and new oil.
The circuit board got toasted between the on - off switch and s-5, the area between the resistor and the switch. I went and got some paint on circuit board repair. I It seems to work when I had hooked it all back up. I preformed the controller function test and the controller worked as shown. I then plugged it into the in cab plug, the blade raised, it went to the right, when I tried left it started to smoke. Disassembled the controller, paint was still on. I can turn the switch on and no smoke, it seems to heat up when it goes into the down position. I unplugged the wiring at the plow and the solenoid will click when I use the controller.
Is it time for a new controller ? Is there any repair that can be done to this one ? I am disabled and don't have much money, so I am hoping for a fix.
Any help would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks,
Stan


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

If you have a friend with the same brand plow and controller hook up you could tryyours on his. And theirs on yours. 
Sounds like you need a new controller.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

New controller. What did you mean the "old 6 pin" connector? And what wiring diagrams are you using


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

wanna sell your old one ??  I wanna experiment on fixing one


----------



## stan3ley (Jan 20, 2015)

The old 6 pin connecter was black and had two exposed pins, as opposed to the white 6 pin connecter where all pins are enclosed in the plug.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

How old is this unimount?
Not sure I have ever seen this type of plug from factory


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

Like this kimber










I think they have adapters for them

http://www.storksplows.com/western-...o-molex-black-plug-to-white-fisher-21019.html


----------



## stan3ley (Jan 20, 2015)

The diagrams I used I down loaded from a western web site. I have the Mechanics Guide, and installation guide for the UniMount. 1999 and later.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

I've never seen that. Regardless, it's time for a new controller


----------



## stan3ley (Jan 20, 2015)

*Help*

The plug that is in the picture that was posted is the one I had on my controller. I switched it with the " white " plug on the newer wiring sets.


----------



## stan3ley (Jan 20, 2015)

I am sure you are right. I have a 1980 Ford F150 with a Western straight 7'6" plow and cable controls that I have used for over 25 years. The motor spun a bearing last year and I have no way to plow. This thing I bought has been a money pit. On a fixed income it's hard to come up with $350 for a new controller. I can do a lot of things, but I don't have the knowledge or skills to replace components on a circuit board.


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

you can find working controllers on ebay for a 100 to 150 bucks. I also saw a member selling 1 for 150 in the forsale section on the forum


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

. This thing I bought has been a money pit.

Well that can be from a lot of reasons. Improper maintenance can cause a lot of issue's. All in how you look at it before you buy it. And inspection before you buy as well.


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

I was bored so I found that for sale thread with that 6 pin controller

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=160188


----------



## stan3ley (Jan 20, 2015)

Hi, And thanks for the leads. I ended buying the one on ebay for $150 with free shipping. Has a 14 day return also, but don't think I will be sending it back. I found a guy on ebay who repairs the controllers and he showed how to make a pig tail to operate the plow. It worked. I plowed the driveway today, albeit a bit slow. LOL
Thank you for your help.


----------



## stan3ley (Jan 20, 2015)

I do have a question for the western plow people, how does the back leg support the plow ? The decals where so bad that I cant read them, and there wasn't one on the plow when I bought it. Thought if someone had a pic it would save me time trying to find it online.


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

good deal on the new controller


----------

